# Best usb for otg



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I currently use an 8gb drive with my otg setup and I was looking to upgrade and was wondering what was the largest one that anyone has used successfully

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen people use terabyte hard drives, if it has enough power to run the drive it can read it or if the drive has external power there is not limit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I didn't think so because I have setup my hdd as well I just want to be sure for the flash drive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess nobody uses this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

